# Automatización Brazo mecánico



## Vieto (Jun 30, 2012)

Deseo realizar la automatización de un brazo mecánico, el proyecto lo encontré en un libro
Ya que el brazo consta de 5 motores (En total al menos 10 movimientos) Sustituiré el teclado de palancas de mando (Control remoro)  con  relays (11, uno más para el control de la luz que tiene el brazo) cada uno con su sistema de polarización. Pero estoy atorada en una parte del libro, no comprendí bien es la siguiente:

 "once bits no es un valor muy cómodo, la interfaz K-400 Steren es de ocho bits. Ocho sería un número más cómodo por lo que para disminuir el uso de bits necesarios el diseño electrónico de la interfaz incluirá un circuito integrado de alta velocidad  El SN74LS42N, que es un decodificador BCD a decimal (1-de-10), del cual se podrá obtener un único bit de salida de diez, a partir de cuatro bits de entrada. De esta forma, se tienen otros cuatro bits libres. El quinto bit se usará para controlar la luz de la base de la pinza, por lo que de esta forma, sólo serán requeridos cinco bits para la operación general del brazo"  

"Una vez que se tienen los bits de control de los relays ahora se diseña su circuito de control, que se repetirá once veces, 2 para cada motor y 1 para la luz. Este diseño permite el control con cinco bits, lo que la tabla de configuración quedará de la siguiente forma"



Comprendo la parte teórica, pero no me queda nada claro como se deben unir los 11 relays (circuito polarización) con el SN74LS42N.  Y luego todo eso a la interfaz K-400. Además del brazo salen 8 cables que van al control remoto. (5 motores, luz,+,-) no se menciona en ninguna parte como  o con que se unen estos 8 cables...



Visité un técnico y me propuso realizar el proyecto más fácil sin utilizar el circuito integrado ni la interfaz k-400



Sin embargo me comentó que de esta forma solo se podrían controlar 8 relays (4motores) Me pareció mejor esta forma para hacer la automatización dado que no soy experta.  Sigue sin quedarme claro de que forma se unen los cables provenientes del brazo (son ocho, pero si solo se controlan 4 motores  serían 6  con que o en donde.

¿Recomendaciones sugerencias? Gracias por su tiempo y ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 30, 2012)

Vieto dijo:


> .......¿Recomendaciones sugerencias? Gracias por su tiempo y ayuda



Sube las imágenes al Foro, si se encuentran en *tu* disco rígido solo *tu* puedes verlas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro !

No vemos tus imágenes , subilas aqui mismo



EDITO  y me pisé con Fogo


----------



## Vieto (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry! Se las dejo aquí:  
Tabla de configuración
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...74950635.21341.100001992504020&type=1&theater

Diagram
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...74950635.21341.100001992504020&type=1&theater

interfaz
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...74950635.21341.100001992504020&type=1&theater

Diagram
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...74950635.21341.100001992504020&type=1&theater


----------



## Dario (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola, bienvenida al foro.  ¿que tipo de motores usa ese brazo? ¿son motores de paso, dc o servos? otra cosa, que lenguaje vas a usar para programarlo? ¿ya tenes el brazo hecho o todavia tenes que hacerlo?
saludosss


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2012)

Vieto dijo:


> Sin embargo me comentó que de esta forma solo se podrían controlar 8 relays (4motores) Me pareció mejor esta forma para hacer la automatización dado que no soy expert*a*.  Sigue sin quedarme claro de que forma se unen los cables provenientes del brazo (son ocho, pero si solo se controlan 4 motores  serían 6  con que o en donde.
> 
> ¿Recomendaciones sugerencias? Gracias por su tiempo y ayuda



me parece que los muchachos para inspirarse quieren fotos TUYAS y no de el circuito.
no suelen venir mujeres al foro .

y bueno, luego quizas si te pidan de el circuito 

ahora, como comentario:
como trabaja el coso ese ??? 
por que el ci ese da un cero en la salida seleccionada  y se estan usando  T NPN para alimentar lso reles.
como es eso ?? 
normalmente estaran todos los reles activos ?? 
encima ese ci no tiene FF en cada salida .......hay que estar referescando la entrada BCD .
no entiendo la logica de trabajo .....

ordenes bcd logica comun  >>>> ci deco  tiene en cero solo la salida seleccionada  >>> maneja NPN .

no es lo clasico, hay que rebuscarse un poco (mas)  para hacer que eso ande . 
o estoy errado ????


----------



## Dario (Jul 1, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> me parece que los muchachos para inspirarse quieren fotos TUYAS y no de el circuito.
> no suelen venir mujeres al foro .
> 
> y bueno, luego quizas si te pidan de el circuito


jaja...   segun lo que yo entendi, lo va a controlar por la pc con un 74ls42n, pero lo que no se sabe todavia, es que clase de motores va usar. me parece que por usar reles, se trataria de motores dc. yo hubiese elegido motores de paso o servos... 
saludosss


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2012)

pero el tema es la logica.........no la entiendo .

vos salis de el micro o de la pc con codigo bcd.
digamos que en criollo :

0010  = 2 

se selecciona en ese  SN74LS42N, en la pata 2 un CERO ........todas las demas estan en 1 .
mira la datasheet , yo vi que es asi .

y los T son NPN asi que estaran todos los reles activos , solo se desactiva el que seleccionas.
me parece raro, salvo que uses los contactos NC de el rele .
pero asi y todo ...si queres tener 3 reles desactivados a la vez ?? 

no lo veo a ese ci  como una logica clara para ese uso .


----------



## Dario (Jul 1, 2012)

tenes razon, lo que intenta hacer no tiene mucha logica pero si enves de reles utilizara un puente de transistores como este, no seria mucho problema. eso si, siempre que se utlicen motores DC.


obvio que es solo una idea, aunque ese circuito lo acabo de simular y funciona.
saludosss


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 1, 2012)

Lo mejor para controlar los motores es el puente H en caso de que sean de corriente contìnua, incluso se pueden controlar por PWM

Pero la verdad que lo más utilizado incluso a niveles industriales son los servomotores por tener incluidos el encoder y posicionarse rápida y efectivamente en cualquier ángulo requerido y mantenerse ahí cuanto sea necesario.


----------



## shadown (Jul 1, 2012)

ya le revolvieron mucho, primero lo primero, ademas el puente H dario consume mucha corriente y mas si piensas usar una pila, primero ver que motores son, luego vemos el mejor camino a seguir. saludos


----------



## Dario (Jul 1, 2012)

jajaja... solo es una idea, se puede usar cualquier cosa, ademas solo estamos especulando con la idea de que talvez use motores dc. ella todavia no a opinado nada al respecto, habra que esperar que nos de mas informacion. saludosss


----------



## Vieto (Jul 1, 2012)

Jaja Bueno Hola! el brazo ya lo armé, es el modelo K-680 de steren, son cinco motores DC . 
Con respecto al diseño mecánico, por el momento no hay que hacer ninguna modificación, en cuanto al diseño electrónico de la interfaz La parte q*UE* me tiene perdida (“”…cada palanca de mando sólo conecta la fuente de poder al motor en forma directa o invirtiendo la polaridad, lo que permite automatizar su operación sustituyendo cada palanca por dos relevadores. Y para disminuir el los bits se incluirá un circuito integrado….””)
Hey entonces opinan que mejor uso el puente H? 
Y con respecto al software aunque utilizara el puente H puedo desarrollar un software con tres aplicaciones básicas:
Control a través de funciones manuales, control a través de rutinas de movimientos preestablecidos y memorización de las rutinas de movimiento a partir del uso de funciones manuales. Usando Visual Basic para codificar el programa y usar la interfaz K-400, la codificación de la rutina viene en el libro, o esto variaría si se utiliza el puente H?


----------



## Dario (Jul 2, 2012)

hola, estuve investigando entre otras cosas, el manual del brazo que estas intentando automatizar. lo que veo es que este brazo no cuenta con ninguna etapa de control digital, solo cuenta con unas llaves que dejan pasar la alimentacion para que el motor gire en un sentido o el otro. al tratarse de motores dc sin ninguna realimentacion, lo que vas a tener que hacer es convertir estos motores en servomotores para controlar de alguna manera su posicion. la interface que queres utilizar, no tene tampoco ningun sistema de realimentacion, es solo una interface para controlar por ejemplo reles como es tu caso. el problema es que, los reles no son iguales a las llaves que utiliza el brazo porque estas ultimas disponen de un punto en el que no hacen contacto. adjunto imagen para que veas la diferencia. en este foro hay un usuario que hizo una modificacion a un brazo de este tipo, aca te dejo el link por si te interesa y queres consultarle algo. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/modificacion-brazo-owi-steren-59461/ saludos y por favor, comparte tus avances aqui en el foro asi cuando alguien busque esta clase de informacion, no se encuentra con otra de las tantas pregunas sin respuesta...  ah, por cierto, cualquier otra duda la consultas aqui. saludosss


----------



## Vieto (Jul 2, 2012)

Oks Muchas Gracias :* !


----------



## Dario (Jul 2, 2012)

por si te interesa, aqui dejo un link interesante http://www.todorobot.com.ar/proyectos/servo/servo.htm
en esta pagina tambien se trata la construccion de un brazo controlado por pc. saludosss


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 2, 2012)

SI en ves de usa el motor *modelo K-680* que se alimenta a 9Vcc buscas otro de 5Vcc podes usar el integrado 75LS245 y te ahorra mucho espacio y costo en los puentes H


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2012)

¿Y que función hace el 245?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 3, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y que función hace el 245?




driver, buffer, llámalo como quieras


----------



## Dano (Jul 3, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> tenes razon, lo que intenta hacer no tiene mucha logica pero si enves de reles utilizara un puente de transistores como este, no seria mucho problema. eso si, siempre que se utlicen motores DC.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 75493
> obvio que es solo una idea, aunque ese circuito lo acabo de simular y funciona.
> saludosss



Solo una acotación.

A ese circuito se le deben agregar resistencias pull-down en A y B.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> driver, buffer, llámalo como quieras




Por eso no lo entiendo, la corriente que entrega es absolutamente ridícula.


----------

